

Mailpile - snake_case
https://www.mailpile.is/

======
dang
Previous discussions:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8315086](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8315086)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7162299](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7162299)

[https://hn.algolia.com/?query=mailpile&sort=byPopularity&pre...](https://hn.algolia.com/?query=mailpile&sort=byPopularity&prefix&page=0&dateRange=all&type=story)

------
SwellJoe
So, it reloads the whole page on every email view? I don't mean to pick nits,
but that's a pretty big disappointment, in terms of UI responsiveness. It's
"double-click wait double-click wait double-click wait"; I expect email to be
really freaking fast. My local mail clients (Geary and Thunderbird are my
preference) are fast. One of my webmail clients is fast (GMail); the webmail
project I help maintain (Usermin) isn't particularly fast, but it's a lot
faster than this (and only reloads the mail div or frame, depending on the
theme in use).

I understand the desire for a more secure mail client...but, I'm not sure this
is dramatically more secure than existing mail clients that support mail
encryption (all of the ones I've mentioned above support GPG encryption,
except GMail, maybe?). Admittedly this client seems to support encryption of
the entire mail store, which _is_ cool, and something I should think about
adding to Usermin.

I'm afraid this project put out a lot more hype than was warranted. They've
been at this for how long?

~~~
HerraBRE
The UI will become more AJAXy before 1.0, we're doing it progressively instead
of making the whole thing JS only. So we get the UI working as a static page,
and then progressively enhance. If you want to see it in action, you can try
`plugins/load autoajax` on the CLI and see a lot of things go much, much
faster. It's not done though, so lots of functionality breaks, which is why it
is not yet the default.

Regarding the security stuff - supporting GPG is one thing. Making it usable
is an entirely different beast, one which most mail clients have more or less
failed at so far.

Sorry you feel disappointed (or are you just pissing on the competition?), but
it turns out that this project is actually a rather large task.

We've been working roughly full time for about a year and a half, most of the
time with one programmer (myself) for all the low level tech stuff (security,
mail handling, packaging, you name it) and one person to do UI design and
interface work. Life got in the way of our third team member contributing a
lot of code, I'm afraid.

~~~
SwellJoe
_Sorry you feel disappointed (or are you just pissing on the competition?)_

No, it's not the competition thing at all, though I can see how it might seem
that way. I've been following Mailpile for a while with interest. We ship
several installers for open source mail clients, and we even donate to some of
them and contribute patches to them.

It's kind of an accident of history that we make a mail client; there wasn't
anything comparable at the time Usermin came into existence (and on some
fronts still isn't, due to Usermin's broader feature set, covering things like
uploading and downloading files, file management, database access, system
password changes, various types of user configuration, etc.). We don't really
spend enough time on it for it to be an awesome mail client, and we don't have
a good UI developer on-board, and we get excited when we can ship something
else that is more awesome. Most of our users prefer Roundcube to anything else
we support, and we're OK with that. If Mailpile becomes awesome, we'd be OK
with our users liking it more than Usermin for most use cases.

I hope it wasn't too discouraging to read my criticism. It wasn't intended to
be disheartening, though I guess I was harsh at the end (I've been following
it so long, and with such enthusiasm, I'm a little frustrated it isn't awesome
yet). I do think you'd be well-served to fight harder to get the UI really
_right_ and really _fast_ , right out of the gate, before widespread usage.
We're in the midst of UI growing pains (and really have been our whole
existence as a project; Webmin is ugly as hell, but does so much more than
anything else in its space that it still gets downloaded a shit ton, but it
would make a lot of people happier if it also looked nice and felt nice to
use).

------
chrissnell
I'm not sure where you'd run this. Most cloud compute providers intentionally
list their network blocks on blacklists to reduce their attractiveness to
spammers. Some consumer-class broadband providers do the same and some even
block inbound port 25. There's also the issue of reputation-based
classification of incoming email at the major providers--you may not do well
against those measures using this.

~~~
iancarroll
Mailpie seems to be a webmail client, and only that. Thus, inbound blocking
doesn't matter, only outbound.

------
tuananh
There is a folder in bookmark bar named "Web Shiz" in the screenshot

------
niico
Fire your designer

~~~
dang
Comments like this are not welcome on Hacker News. Please try harder to follow
the site guidelines:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/newsguidelines.html](https://news.ycombinator.com/newsguidelines.html)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/newswelcome.html](https://news.ycombinator.com/newswelcome.html)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/newsfaq.html](https://news.ycombinator.com/newsfaq.html)

~~~
HerraBRE
Yes, I'd love to get some constructive criticism to work with (we do listen),
but that's not helpful.

